# FIRST SAILBOAT! 1978 Pearson Ensign



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, first "real" sailboat. Just like everyone who buys a boat, I am in love with this thing. I got a pretty good deal on Craigslist from the second owner of this fine craft. It is hull # 1660. She has a wonderful Triad trailer which took us all the way from the Connecticut on the Sound to Albany, NY! She needs a bottom paint, and some maintenance of the cockpit woodwork, and all new running rigging as she's been sitting awhile. I can't wait to get out on the water!!

Thanks for sharing my glee!


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Party Boat!. That baby can take some serious rollicking seas.
Excellent choice for a first boat, and I expect that you will have a blast with her.
Dick


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

There is an active fleet of Ensign racers at our club. 
A stable and very good learning platform. 
Do you have a spinnaker and pole?


----------



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

Caleb- Are you down in Nyack? I have a spinnaker, but the previous owner lost the pole. I'll have to come up with something for next season.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

You did good. Thats a great starter boat for sure. I have a boat that many confuse for yours, its a 1967 Sailstar Corinthian. You'd swear both of our hulls came from the same mold. Nice deep rudder and a stable keel platform. Mine is not as nice as yours is ( yet!) but I'll be painting soon and finishing my interior. I'm keeping all the wood as it looks great when finished properly. My cockpit sole(floor) it teak slats too, looks like you have a hatch or two there. You lucked out getting such a nice trailer. You'll probably need a hitch extension to launch as you really have to sink the trailer a ways to get that keel off. Not sure what your ramps are like there. I didn't see an extension in your photos??? Mine will stay in a slip, haul out for hull wash and hurricanes, we get a lot of 'em here it seems. (Mississippi gulf coast. Best of luck to you, get her in the water ASAP !!!! Bruce


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

My first real boat was an Ensign and I loved it. Good luck. You will really enjoy your Ensign.


----------



## SeaSickFish (Jul 19, 2012)

congrats on getting your boat looks like you got a nice buy. be safe and have fun


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Its another fine classic Alberg design for sure.


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

DannyBoy-

+1 on your taste in sailboats! I sail on a buddy's Ensign whenever I can. He races every week out of the Thames Yacht Club in New London CT. I think they have about 9 or 10 boats in the club plus others in the area that race. If that trailer is road worthy, bring it up to Connecticut sometime!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

DannyboyUpstate said:


> Caleb- Are you down in Nyack? I have a spinnaker, but the previous owner lost the pole. I'll have to come up with something for next season.


Dannyboy,
Yes, we keep our boat in Nyack at NBC. There are probably 10 (or more) Ensign sailors in that fleet. It is a pretty active class: Ensign Class - Home
Are you nearby?

Keep an eye and ear out for a spin pole for your Ensign or even make one over the winter.


----------



## jeffgauvin (Jul 17, 2008)

Dannyboy,

GREAT first boat! Ya gotta love Craigsilst. Congrats and have fun. Let us know how she sails.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

CalebD said:


> Dannyboy,
> Yes, we keep our boat in Nyack at NBC. There are probably 10 (or more) Ensign sailors in that fleet. It is a pretty active class: Ensign Class - Home
> Are you nearby?
> 
> Keep an eye and ear out for a spin pole for your Ensign or even make one over the winter.


They still race Ensigns one design out of Newport and Wickford, too, I think. A great boat is made even better (and more marketable) by an active class. Also a good way to get into racing without spending a fortune, as there are class limits on how much you can spend on sails, etc...


----------



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! I love your positivity! I am so excited get her moving.


----------



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

CalebD said:


> Dannyboy,
> Yes, we keep our boat in Nyack at NBC. There are probably 10 (or more) Ensign sailors in that fleet. It is a pretty active class: Ensign Class - Home
> Are you nearby?
> 
> Keep an eye and ear out for a spin pole for your Ensign or even make one over the winter.


I'm up in Albany, so although not close, not too far either. I would love to check out some already sorted boats. I'll be looking for a pole over the winter for sure.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Dannyboy,

Where were you thinking of sailing your new Ensign? I notice that there are some lakes that look big enough to the north (Scanandaga, George etc.). There is also the Hudson which is pretty small up by Albany. I guess Catskill, Saugerties, Hudson area is also fairly close where the river is wider. 

If you want to see an Ensign rigged up and ready for sailing then come down to Nyack before November as that is when the boats get hauled for the winter. Once the boats get hauled though you would be able to see them up close and likely meet their owners. Right now they are all out on moorings and some are still doing races on the weekend.

Keep your eye out for any used Whisker pole or Spinnaker pole from other smaller boats (<=25'). There is certainly some kind of Ensign class maximum length restriction on the pole for racing though. The Ensign class website probably has the specs listed somewhere.


----------



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

I may take a trip down when it gets a little cooler, I definitely have to see how the complete boats are rigged so I can get some newer ideas. I will be sailing the Hudson and keeping the boat at the Castleton boat club for now. There is an Ensign fleet at Saratoga lake, but it's only good for racing there as the lake is pretty small. Sacandaga is a horrorshow of jetskis and powerboaters, it also gets quite shallow all over the lake. Lake George is beautiful and probably the best lake to be at, but it's elite and ungodly expensive to get a boat up there. The final choice is Champlain, which would be amazing, but a bit of a hike to get to. So I think my best move is to stay close on the river for now even though its probably only a 1/2 mile wide in Castleton. It's only 20 miles North of where she opens up pretty good and the winds are decent through there.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice looking boats, I think there are a few at the Chelsea Yacht Club as well, at least I know of one. It is a bit closer to you in Albany. (but not a lot)

Great looking boat by the way, I really like those and if I was looking for a day sailor I can't think of any other boat I would want. Hey the Hudson may only be one mile wide, but it is really long! I don't think you will get board on the Hudson.


----------



## b40Ibis (Apr 27, 2011)

So, How much did you pay for her?


----------



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

b40Ibis said:


> So, How much did you pay for her?


What's the etiquette on that? Am I supposed to say? lol


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

DannyboyUpstate said:


> What's the etiquette on that? Am I supposed to say? lol


Say what you want to say and nothing more Dannyboy. 
I have seen asking prices on Ensign's in the $3500 ball park and upwards and lowards. 
Sometimes you get a deal. Mostly you get to deal with someone else's boat.


----------



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

I paid $4500 for the boat and the trailer. The trailer is what got me to jump to keep me from paying winter storage fees, plus I can move it to work on it. I think I got a decent deal. Others were interested in it, so I felt I was in the ballpark. The boat seems to be in fine condition, with no major repairs necessary. Save the rudder work.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

DannyboyUpstate said:


> I paid $4500 for the boat and the trailer. The trailer is what got me to jump to keep me from paying winter storage fees, plus I can move it to work on it. I think I got a decent deal. Others were interested in it, so I felt I was in the ballpark. The boat seems to be in fine condition, with no major repairs necessary. Save the rudder work.


Plus you can trailer it to different sailing grounds, a big advantage. So once you are comfortable with it you can take it to races where ever they may be, and even take it on a vacation. That is the big advantage of a trailer sailor, is that you can take the boat to the sailing locations, you can take it to the sound in a few hours instead of days! You can camp on it as well. (not much more than a hard tent really but enough for a weekend)


----------



## jfdubu (Jul 18, 2002)

Thats a pretty good deal on well known and respected boat. With normal maintenance the boat will still be worth that much 10 years from now.

I sail/race on one out of Wickford, not mine but a co workers.

John


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Take her to Saranac Lake (near Lake Placid). Apparently Albert Einstein liked to sail there:
SARANAC LAKE/EINSTEIN CONNECTION


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Gosh those are beautiful boats. Congrats! Yours seems to be in great shape.


----------



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

casey1999 said:


> Take her to Saranac Lake (near Lake Placid). Apparently Albert Einstein liked to sail there:
> SARANAC LAKE/EINSTEIN CONNECTION


That's a good spot! I'll be on Saratoga Lake. They have a fleet of Ensigns there! Looking forward to this summer big time!!


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

casey1999 said:


> Take her to Saranac Lake (near Lake Placid). Apparently Albert Einstein liked to sail there:
> SARANAC LAKE/EINSTEIN CONNECTION


The guy who saved Einstein's life died about four years ago... if he sailed on the road like Danny, it would have not been news...


----------



## Gregrosine (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice boat! You will have fun with her.


----------



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

titustiger27 said:


> the guy who saved einstein's life died about four years ago... If he sailed on the road like danny, it would have not been news... :d


haha


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

That boat is NICE


----------

